# Cash for gold



## Palladium (Mar 21, 2012)

Southpark is doing a episode (Spoof) called cash for gold. It on right now. For those who like it this is harilous.


----------



## AztekShine (Mar 21, 2012)

Palladium said:


> Southpark is doing a episode (Spoof) called cash for gold. It on right now. For those who like it this is harilous.



Squidbillies would be hIlarious!!!!$!$$


----------



## Palladium (Mar 21, 2012)

AztekShine said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> > Southpark is doing a episode (Spoof) called cash for gold. It on right now. For those who like it this is harilous.
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 21, 2012)

They are repeating it here later on tonight.Mary has it set to record.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 22, 2012)

:shock: It's hard to believe they can get away with saying some of that stuff on "Comedy Central".However the story line was dead on.


----------



## Geo (Mar 22, 2012)

they were shoveling gold in the pot with a scoop. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 22, 2012)

I just have to say this.....
"Kenny,please tell Cartman to shut up"...................
ROFL!


----------



## macfixer01 (Mar 24, 2012)

mic said:


> I just have to say this.....
> "Kenny,please tell Cartman to shut up"...................
> ROFL!




Thanks, I hadn't heard about the Cash For Gold episode yet. I liked that line, "He who smelt it dealt it!".
Fyi - If anyone wants to watch the episode online here's a link to it at SouthparkStudios. Just a warning though, this is the un-censored version. You may also be able to find the censored version there too, I don't know. This was just the first link to that episode I noticed.

http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s16e02-cash-for-gold

macfixer01


----------



## Noxx (Mar 25, 2012)

Too bad, I can't watch the episode online since I'm in Canada...


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 25, 2012)

Noxx said:


> I can't watch the episode online since I'm in Canada...


Nick, can you explain why you can't watch it there?I am not familiar with this.


----------



## Noxx (Mar 26, 2012)

See


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh My God! I would be on the first flight to the U.S......lol.
Are there any sights that you can watch videos on? I can always upload it to another site if you want me to.


----------



## Geo (Mar 26, 2012)

thats a picture of Terence and Philip, both characters are from Canada. :lol: :lol: is that not a poke in the eye with a sharp stick?


----------



## joem (Mar 26, 2012)

Geo said:


> thats a picture of Terence and Philip, both characters are from Canada. :lol: :lol: is that not a poke in the eye with a sharp stick?



That's funny, I did not think about that.
We do get the show on TV but not the internet.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 26, 2012)

joem said:


> We do get the show on TV but not the internet.


We all knew that Joe,we just figured you didn't know how to work that computer! :mrgreen:


----------



## joem (Mar 26, 2012)

mic said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> > We do get the show on TV but not the internet.
> ...


  Mic' How many times a day do I have to threaten your life?


----------



## kuma (Mar 26, 2012)

joem said:


> mic said:
> 
> 
> > joem said:
> ...


Now now boys , :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## joem (Mar 26, 2012)

hee hee hee
Kuma, Mic you know I love ya


----------



## goldenchild (Mar 27, 2012)

I saw this episode online yesterday. Hilarious! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## joem (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok Mic, what I said was way out of line. I'm sorry, let me make it upto you.
I just bought some Peridote Craponite earings from the shopping channel, They are direct from india, and imported through Cartman Industries. I'll send them to you if you only pay the shipping costs. EDex will get them to you for only 8 billion dollars. No No wait I can drop that cost to only $2387.98 if you let me know right now.
Easy fix, Down load the torrent and watched the episode.


----------



## macfixer01 (Mar 31, 2012)

Noxx said:


> Too bad, I can't watch the episode online since I'm in Canada...




Well again that's one good use for free proxy servers. As long as you can find one on this list that still works, you can change your internet settings temporarily and pretend to live in the USA. At least as far as the internet can determine.

http://www.proxy4free.com/list/webproxy1.html

Or just go to ( http://eztv.it ) to search and find the bittorrent file for just about any tv episode you want. Then you can use any Bittorrent client to download the actual video. This site is in English.

macfixer01


----------



## Noxx (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 1, 2012)

joem said:


> No No wait I can drop that cost to only $2387.98 if you let me know right now.


Please tell me I am not too late.....!!
Hang on,I'll go grab my check book. Ok the routing acount is N....O..... W....A....Y.... I.....N...... H...... oh crap I had better give it to you in private....just call me later,I'll make sure you get it... :mrgreen: (and I love you too).


----------



## joem (Apr 1, 2012)

mic said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> > No No wait I can drop that cost to only $2387.98 if you let me know right now.
> ...


----------



## wavecrazed (Apr 1, 2012)

Due to pre-existing Contractual Obligations, we cannot stream this episode until
04.21.2012
Browse below to select another episode


----------



## Palladium (Apr 5, 2012)

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/jwl/2883601388.html


----------

